# Printer (HP CP1215) not working on amd64 [Solved]

## Jamesbch

Hello there,

I've sucessfully migrated my Gentoo from x86 to x86_64 except for one thing at the moment: My printer HP CP1215. I'm using the same package, same version, same USE (except multilib amd64) but it won't work and report :

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed

 

I first tried to add it manually. Then I copied my old configuration (etc/cups/) in my folder. This report the same error. I've even tried hplip with hp-setup which detected correctly my printer but any print request returns :

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups failed

 

I've tried to print the TEST page in CUPS and in openoffice and gedit. Any hint please ?

 *Quote:*   

> [I] net-print/cups (1.3.11-r4@24. 01. 11): The Common Unix Printing System
> 
> [I] net-print/gutenprint (5.1.4@24. 01. 11): Ghostscript and cups printer drivers
> 
> [I] net-print/foomatic-filters (3.0.20080507@24. 01. 11): Foomatic wrapper scripts
> ...

 

emerge --info http://pastebin.com/EzdNZpVS

----------

## Jaglover

You could increase CUPS verbosity, hopefully it will give better clues what's wrong.

----------

## Jamesbch

Thank you for your advice. I've set "LogLevel debug" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and didn't found anywhere the "failed" message. I've searched through the whole /var/log and /var/log/cups too. It's like cups wasn't warned to be verbose.

----------

## Dagger

Have you tried installing net-print/hplip? That's HP's universal driver which covers pretty almost every HP printer.

----------

## Jamesbch

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Have you tried installing net-print/hplip? That's HP's universal driver which covers pretty almost every HP printer.

 

Yes, please read my first post (more carefully).

----------

## bobspencer123

please post contents of /var/log/cups/error_log

----------

## Jamesbch

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> please post contents of /var/log/cups/error_log

 

Here it is. I've started manually cups today and tried to print through gedit:

http://pastebin.com/sT8qnTd9

PS: It seems that line 540 is the error which results in "Job stopped due to filter errors."

----------

## Dagger

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

>  *Dagger wrote:*   Have you tried installing net-print/hplip? That's HP's universal driver which covers pretty almost every HP printer. 
> 
> Yes, please read my first post (more carefully).

 

Yeah, sorry I should read it more carefully.

----------

## bobspencer123

maybe try upgrading ghostscript-gpl to unstable 9.0?

----------

## Jamesbch

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> maybe try upgrading ghostscript-gpl to unstable 9.0?

 

I've already tested but I'll do it again. About the error at line 540 :

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh: foo2hp2600-wrapper : commande introuvable

 

which says in english "foo2hp2600-wrapper : no such command" is there a way to install the corresponding packet ? I didn't find which contains it, any idea ?

----------

## Jamesbch

It's been a week now and I've tested again to update ghostscript-gpl to unstable without success ("/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed").

Is there any way I can find the foo2hp2600-wrapper to go forward maybe with it ?

----------

## Jamesbch

I've finally found out with the ubuntu site how to get it. It's packaged with the foo2hp @ http://foo2hp.rkkda.com/ all is fine now.

Edit: I'm searching a way to use the hp-colorcal with my working printer (not the one hp is installing because it don't work). Any idea ?

----------

